# red and black hair



## ThiicknSeskii (May 19, 2007)

I really like her hair, Does anyone have any idea how its done?


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2007)

I did mine like that by dyeing it red, then using a lash comb through it with black hairdye and coloring the pieces I wanted black, black.


It's time consuming, but it does work.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, ill try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Will using shampoos for red hair effect the black ?


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2007)

oh no.
Once the black is there, it's THERE. 



There's when I had chunkier black in my hair...




and there's when it was less chunky and more blended. 

It's easy, it just takes time. 
And, for me, black was REALLY harsh on my hair for some reason. And it never fades. (at least on me it didn't).
Hope that helps.


----------



## mzreyes (May 19, 2007)

DAMN. That looks hella good.


----------

